# Another Spindrift Question



## harrier1961 (Jun 18, 2009)

Picked me up a Moebius Spindrift. Great kit, great size. Have several ideas for different builds.

One question: What is the top dome supposed to be? It is semi-clear, so you would think an observation bubble (based on the old aurora box art). However, there is detail underneath the bubble that suggests no.

Any theories?
Thanks!
Andy


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I've always thought it was a sensor platform - clear so that the instruments (celestial navigation?) could see through it.


----------



## harrier1961 (Jun 18, 2009)

I was leaning that way, but then why such a big bubble? Why a bubble at all and not just a flat sheet of glass?

Hmmmm...yet another IA "Hey, it looks cool, who cares what it's for" design idea.

Andy


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

This was discussed in another thread. The set and miniatures do not match either. But it was aparently blocked off inside and was not a viewing area or anything.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

It's another Irwin Allen "Whatsis". There to be cool. If it was on a modern aircraft I'd say it was a dome covering a satelite or comms antenna.


----------



## harrier1961 (Jun 18, 2009)

Xenodyssey said:


> It's another Irwin Allen "Whatsis". There to be cool. If it was on a modern aircraft I'd say it was a dome covering a satelite or comms antenna.


Hmmm...comms antenna.
Yet another idea to work on.
Thanks everyone!

Andy


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

It was 'frosted' on some the carry around models and on the large full size prop. Thats how I did mine in 1/32 scale. That info came from a Stage Tech that worked on the actual set and was responsible for lighting and paint touch ups. 

[image is of model built by Fluke and imaginary friends]


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

fluke said:


> It was 'frosted' on some the carry around models and on the large full size prop. Thats how I did mine in 1/32 scale. That info came from a Stage Tech that worked on the actual set and was responsible for lighting and paint touch ups.
> 
> [image is of model built by Fluke and imaginary friends]


What's that brand? Lunar?

Nice one!!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Yes sir it is! and thank you!!

More can be seen here:

http://troyenlow.weebly.com/spindrift.html


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

fluke said:


> Yes sir it is! and thank you!!
> 
> More can be seen here:
> 
> http://troyenlow.weebly.com/spindrift.html


What a great interior and lighting job!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thank you!


----------



## whitewarrior (Nov 29, 2008)

WOW! I had never seen that one before! Beautiful! Hard to even describe it. And great pic's too.

Terry


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

whitewarrior said:


> WOW! I had never seen that one before! Beautiful! Hard to even describe it. And great pic's too.
> 
> Terry


It really gives me the feel of the full size set. (but with the filming miniature's accuracy) Best of both worlds. And I've heard the Lunar Spindrift isn't the easiest model to conquer. Great job, Fluke.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks for the super kind words gents! 

The Lunar was not an easy kit at all....I barely used anything from their interior set and 60% of the entire kit was practically scratch built. My resin parts were that dark redish brown, lost of imperfections and hard to paint.

A bloke from down under ( who I can not remember his name and may still be with us on the Hobby Talk )
helped me with the circuits for the pulsing cooling intake lights ....I tweaked it
with a different capacitor and a few diff resistors to get it to pulse just like the lights on the set. The batteries and switches are in the base that I built to look a little like the old Aurora base.

I frosted the DOME ( sand blasted ) at a fine jewelry shop because I had a few extra parts to work with and all airbrushing and artist style rattle can methods just did not look good to me. 

This was about 1 1/2 years before the Polar Lights Spindy and man there were a few times I came so close to pushing that old enter button on ebay for a Aurora kit but I always wanted to do a better kit than what I did in 76.

Thanks again! and Build On! :thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

:hat: It's very nice to see the old girl on-line again, Troy! The last time I checked, your website was not only down, but gone. 
I still believe that the Lunar Models Spindrift was produced in the most appropriate scale for displaying that ship.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thank you very much ye old Sea Dog! 

Yes I agree.....that and the FS-1 which Moebius pretty handed us on a silver platter! :thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> I still believe that the Lunar Models Spindrift was produced in the most appropriate scale for displaying that ship.


What is that scale, Seaview?

:wave:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Just about 1/32 right buddy?


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

1/35, IIRC. :hat:


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Yes the Lunar Kit was indeed from all accounts a challenge to build
From what I have been told, dose anyone else have any LM spindrift
Photos and stories to share?

Fortress


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thats right! It was the Lunar FS-1 that was closer to 1/32. At least thats what I thought it was. 

Isn't the large Moebius FS-1 the same size as the Lunar kit?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

fortress said:


> Yes the Lunar Kit was indeed from all accounts a challenge to build
> From what I have been told, dose anyone else have any LM spindrift
> Photos and stories to share?
> 
> Fortress


I have one built. No photos, but it is on a shelf in my garage. The only problem I had with is was, I needed to extend the top fuselage about a 1/4" or so, to meet the engine section. Otherwise a simple build if you know how to assembly vacu-form kits! Just wish I hadn't followed Jim Key's insistent advice to paint it Italian Red instead of orange like I wanted. One day I will re-paint her and restore her "glory"!!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

fortress said:


> Yes the Lunar Kit was indeed from all accounts a challenge to build
> From what I have been told, dose anyone else have any LM spindrift
> Photos and stories to share?
> 
> Fortress


Here's Mine....


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

beatlepaul said:


> Here's Mine....


Way better than mine. Great job!!!!!!!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I know this is not the swap and sell but it fits.....if anyone needs this set just send me the postage and I will ship it out. Its in almost new condition and its complete with a 7 X 8 color glossy of a night scene from the show.

Use this its much better and faster and I don't check here for messages often enough.

[email protected]


----------

